# excerpt from caprice (4 min)



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,


I'd like to get some feedback on a caprice i'm writing some time now.

It's got 4 movements (and is very long >30 min), this excerpt is the "finale" of movement 3.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

If I had to sit through 30+ minutes of this I shouldn't not be offered a glass of champagne afterwards or I'd be liable to smash it and cut my wrists open.

It doesn't resemble anything. It's just random. There's no time. Are you a computer? Is this aleatory? I'm going to be rude: stop putting your time into composing.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for your comment, Rasa. I'd been laughing because of your macabre allegory. Yes, I mean it, even if you were rude. By any chance, I'm gonna stop composing. But not quite yet.

Yes, I know I have much to learn. OK, you got it's point: it's melody without time. This is why I call it caprice. Is there even melody? for me there is.

EDIT: Okay, I have though about what you said. It must be a really bad attempt at music composition. Does everyone here agree with rasa?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasa said:


> If I had to sit through 30+ minutes of this I shouldn't not be offered a glass of champagne afterwards or I'd be liable to smash it and cut my wrists open.
> 
> It doesn't resemble anything. It's just random. There's no time. Are you a computer? Is this aleatory? I'm going to be rude: stop putting your time into composing.


<precipitated from the pedestal>


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah that was really bad.


----------

